# Topics > Entities > Societies >  Global Partnership on Artificial Intelligence (GPAI)

## Airicist2

gpai.ai

youtube.com/@gpai6816

facebook.com/gpai.pmia

twitter.com/GPAI_PMIA

linkedin.com/company/globalpartnershipai

Global Partnership on Artificial Intelligence on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist2

What is GPAI?

Nov 17, 2022




> The Global Partnership on Artificial Intelligence (GPAI) is where governments and leading AI experts work together on values-based pathways for AI. It is a multi-stakeholder initiative which aims to bridge the gap between theory and practice.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "India To Take Over the Chair of the Global Partnership on Artificial Intelligence"
France, the outgoing council chair, will hand over the presidency to India. The minister of state for electronics and IT, Rajeev Chandrasekhar will represent India at the GPAI meeting

by Shrabona Ghosh
November 21, 2022

----------

